# FS- Cargo Box , new never used, 16 cu ft



## mlctvt (Jan 9, 2013)

SOLD

I'm selling a new never used Cargo box that I got along with a used Legacy GT that I purchased. The original owner purchased it with the car and never used it , neither did I. It's still wrapped in plastic but I removed the plastic to take the attached photos.
It's a Subaru box P/N E361SAG300 but I think it may be a re-branded Thule Atlantis 1600. There are "Subaru" stickers on the box but they could probably be easily removed.

The new cost was $500+ but I will sell it for $275.

It's located in Essex CT . 

I also have other photos and the manual in PDF that I could email anyone whose interested. 

email me at  cargo_box (at) sbcglobal.net


----------



## Puck it (Jan 9, 2013)

How long is it?


----------



## Nick (Jan 9, 2013)

I am definitely interested.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 9, 2013)

Puck it said:


> How long is it?



According to the documentation it's 76"x36"x16". 
If it's close to what you need I can get it down off the garage rafters and measure the inside dimensions for you?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 9, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> According to the documentation it's 76"x36"x16".
> If it's close to what you need I can get it down off the garage rafters and measure the inside dimensions for you?


Thx, does it mount to cross rails directly with u bolts?


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 9, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Thx, does it mount to cross rails directly with u bolts?



Yes. quick release ubolts from inside the box


----------



## Nick (Jan 9, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> Yes. quick release ubolts from inside the box



Are they the screw type with the clamp

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Puck it (Jan 10, 2013)

Nick can have it


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 10, 2013)

Nick said:


> Are they the screw type with the clamp



Yes they are threaded U-bolts but they don't have nuts on the ends. The ends go through a "quick-snap" system that has a lever to tighten the ubolt. No tools are needed.


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 16, 2013)

Cargo box is Sold.

If anyone is still looking someone told me that Dicks is selling this same box in silver instead of black brand new for $329.00. It's the discontinued Thule Evolution 1600. Great box for the price
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...641&kw=thule+evolution&origkw=Thule+evolution+


----------

